# 2gb vs 1 gb graphics ,where to notice the difference



## xpert007 (Nov 2, 2012)

hello guys

please telll where can one notice the difference btw 1gb and 2gb graphic card of same model....
whther it is in games or playing FHD or Blue-ray movies or in future we can notice the difference or in any other thing????


----------



## gundappaswami (Nov 2, 2012)

Depends on which card you are talking about. Mid range cards (especially laptop variants) don't even use 1 gb let alone 2gb. It will be noticeable if you are using a high end card with all settings cranked up to max, with full hd 1080p resolution and maybe multiple monitors.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 2, 2012)

Laptop GPU's are not powerful enough to properly utilize even 1 GB of graphics memory. The 2 GB GPU memory is just gimmick.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

In games, with MSAA or SuperSampling, you will feel the difference between 1GB & 2GB provided your GPU is powerful enough.


----------



## xpert007 (Nov 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> In games, with MSAA or SuperSampling, you will feel the difference between 1GB & 2GB provided your GPU is powerful enough.



if gpu is 630m then?
if gpu is 650m then?

means graphic card companies are fooling the customers


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 2, 2012)

GT630/7670 = 1GB max. of course market is full of laptops with 2GB GT610 also but GT630 can't use full 1GB VRAM.
GT650 = if you can find GDDR5 based, grab it. and 1GB is sufficient for it as well.



xpert007 said:


> means graphic card companies are fooling the customers



no. laptop manufactures are cause in the spec sheet most show the graphics memory and not the actual GPU. for most peoples, more GPU memory = better performance.


----------



## xpert007 (Nov 3, 2012)

if gt630m is gddr5 then will be able to use 2gb or more than 1gb...

if i connect the lappy to external HD ready lcd and play games the will gt 630m will utilise full 2gb or more than 1 gb?????

my frnd has acer aspire v3 with 2gb 630m and i3 2370m


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2012)

Apple ship MBook pro with GT650 but 512MB ram. Apple won't ship a crippled product shipping less than required memory.
just a small example: My desktop GPU is HD5670 512MB GDDR5. According to reviews (and what i have seen myself) 512MB is the max memory HD5670 can use. GT630 will fall in line with a desktop GT520 which is around half as fast as my GPU. Now think, if a GPU 2 times as fast as yours can't use 1GB VRAM will your laptop GPU have any use with a 2GB GPU? It doesn't matter if GDDR5 is used or DDR3, 512MB is the max limit for GT630M.
And increasing resolution will only tax your GPU and lower framerates.


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 3, 2012)

Laptop will not even use 1GB. More memory is required only when there is a huge display with high resolution or multiple displays. Get a lappy with more RAM instead.


----------

